# West Midlands IHS Branch meeting - 10th Nov in Dudley



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

just thought I would let anyone local to Dudley know that the speaker at the West Midlands Branch IHS this Saturday, 10th November is Sylvia Sheldon. She will be updating us on the telemetry project information she has managed to obtain through some of the radio transmitters that the West Mids branch donated £1K early this year to help fund further research. Hopefully be an interesting night. :2thumb:

For those that are not aware, the meeting is held at The Court House Pub, New Street, Dudley. DY1 1LP and we start to arrive around 7.15 with the speaker starting around 8pm.


----------

